# Drunken Escapades - How Drunk Have You Been?



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

One night at a music festival, quite a few years ago, in my mad days , I was in our tent around 2.00am, , just in my jocks in a sleeping bag. Heard the craic getting good outside, so pulled on a tee shirt and headed out. The guys outside the tent were drinking straight vodka and mixing it with orange juice. First time I tried vodka â€" I reckoned it tasted just like water, so downed quite a lot.

Anyway, I was so drunk, and didnâ€™t even know I was. The guys told me to run around the campsite to sober up, I do so, but didnâ€™t sober up, and kept tripping and falling over tie ropes every few hundred yards.

I went back to our tent, and next tent over contained a girl I fancied, so I went over to chat her, promptly fell onto the tent and collapsed it with her in it.

I did a few more laps around the field, fell again, got sick on myself.

Few more laps, ended up being dumped in the car park beside the camp site in a supermarket trolly.

Made it back on my own steam, and fell into a briar patch. - I lay there a while, it was surprisingly comfy..........

Went back to my tent, in the pitch dark I could tell that one of the other guys was in my black sleeping bag â€" picked it up by the end, and shook him out of it.

Went to bed, work up next morning naked â€" my tee shirt or jocks nowhere to be seen. On disassembling the tent, my clothes were underneath it.

I have many more stories like thisâ€¦â€¦â€¦.  :lol:

Come on, spill the beans, any embarassing momets to relate?


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

On my Hen night 31yrs ago. was the worst i had ever been.Just thinking about it make me feel pucky again.Ended up outside a night club playing bowls down a slope with some hamburgers. Think the term now used is totally wasted.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

More details needed please Granny ! 

You were inventive with the burgers ! :lol:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

AidenL said:


> More details needed please Granny !
> No please it was too too painful.I seem to remember vodka , brandy mix.And a lot of pernod. All in one glass. Like i said wasted..Surfice it to say since then i have drunk Lime& Lemonade.
> 
> You were inventive with the burgers ! :lol:


Most likely the safest thing to do with them :lol: :lol:


----------



## mw22 (Aug 15, 2005)

I was on a stag weekend in Prague, been drinking most of day, and later afternoon managed to lose an absolute fortune on 1 hand of blackjack in our casino hotel....
Then went back out drinking, lager and the local bechorovka (spelling!), so was already well and truly drunk before my "friend" took advantage of my disastrous gambling earlier in the day, and bet me about Â£5 to down 5 bechorovka shots in a go - desperate for cash I obliged....
They recorded it 4 prosperity, and after almost puking on the 4th I held it together and finished all 5.

Apparently, later on that evening, I did another 5 (Â£10 profit - woo hoo!)...... then whilst boogying away on the dancefloor 10 minutes later, I completely sparked out. My mates then had to carry me up 4 flights of stairs (karma!) from this underground club and somehow get me into a taxi and back to hotel. At this point I told them I was fine.......and even started walking around. Another mate had gone inside desperate for some help, and consdiered getting a baggage trolley, but came back out with a wheelchair!!

The hotel - the hilton, so was quite posh oops - then insisted I couldnt go in the front door like that, and I was wheeled round the back and put in the freight elevator !!!!

That any good for ya!!!!!!!!

Mike

Oh, also on holiday once, I managed to projectile vomit in my sleep, completely missing my own bed, and covering my mates bed and suitcase. He asked me in the morning if I knew Id been sick, before showing me the evidence


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Isn't that question a lttle like remembering what you did in the 60's?
If you remember the 60's - you wern't there :roll:

But answering your question I have been told that I have been ''Vewy, vewy dwunk'. :lol:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

HighTT said:


> Isn't that question a lttle like remembering what you did in the 60's?
> If you remember the 60's - you wern't there :roll:
> 
> But answering your question I have been told that I have been ''Vewy, vewy dwunk'. :lol:


Thats it :wink:

If your friends are anything like me, they would never let you forget it :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

After drinking about 3 pints of Southern Comfort and Night Nurse, me and by mates went on a bike thieving spree, we had to race what we could nick, so racers and mountain bikes were prime targets. one of my mates nicked a kids bike with the stabalizers still attached and nearly killed himself as we flew down a mega hill. We got picked up by the feds, who took us back to camp.
We waited 'til they'd gone and went back into town, where we robbed a till from a nightclub and a window box from the front of someones house, which we promptly dumped on a parked Police car.
We spent our ill gotten gains on more booze, woke up the following morning on the banks of small lake covered in chips and mayonnaise.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

About 3 years ago at Le Man i was drinking all day with our French pals every bloody time i finished a drink it was refilled. The weather was red hot. Any way by 2am on the Sunday morning I was completly out of it. We camp by Arnage Corner and our tent is only 25 yds from the track I passed out and slept for 6 hours on a lilo right next to the gangway. Now to sleep through that noise is some think else. God was I out of it what a headache when i woke up and it stayed with me all of Sunday due to those bloody Corvettes. Bloody yanks noisy gits


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

I have so many.............

The more memorable ones include, mixing a quadruple pernod and black with my strong cider and being sick as I walked through New Street station in Birmingham. A very messy affair.

At Uni, before going out for the night, me and a mate mixing strong cider and whisky, and then drinking Max (more strong cider - on promotion) mixed with Blue Curacao. Night ended up with me projectile vomiting around the house, including all over the dishes that were left in the sink.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

When I was 14, a lesson was learned, for a while at least :roll:

Went to a party and got into a drinking contest with a "mate". After the third glass of unbranded white rum I don't remember a thing, not until next morning. Apparently I finished the bottle, said mate had been substituting water into his glass (I'd already had a few).

A couple of friends managed to drag me home. Parents arrived home and couldn't rouse me so decided to get me to hospital. Didn't have a car at the time so asked a neighbour. He wasn't keen on having me laid on his expensive seat covers so I was ferried to hospital in the boot.

Then apparently I had my stomach pumped and was kept overnight. I came round the next morning laid on a trolley in casualty, in nothing but a pair of pants, with all and sundry milling past and not a clue where I was or what had happened. Girlfriend's Mum, girlfriend and my Mum picked me up and oh how we laughed :roll:

Needless to say I was in the sh*t for some considerable time. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

A drinking tale if not exactly an escapade.

I spent my medical school elective in India and had no alcohol for 12 weeks.

Got on the plane back home - 14 hour flight with two stops. The stewardess made several rounds with the trolley, then surmised I was the *only person* drinking alcohol on the plane. As I was near the back she just parked up the trolley and let me go for it (drinks were free, Gulf Air!).

I filled a bin bag with empty lager cans.

I arrived at Heathrow absolutely steaming. Thing is, my parents and girlfriend knew I had been gasping for a pint and had arranged to take me straight to a pub for a beer. They put my incoherence and giggling down to jet lag and were suprised when I could only manage half a pint of the fine ale they had bought me - put it down to being out of practice.

A final amusement was that my luggage had been lost - did I care? - and I filled in a luggage retrieval form. When it was finally couriered to me a couple of days later a copy of the form arrived - looking as if it had been filled in by a 4 year old!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Nutters , the lot of you !  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I don't need to be drunk!

The bin men turned up early this morning so i have to run down to put out the bins ( i was still in bed). We have a large garage and keep the bin in the back of it. As i was in a hurry i didn't bother turning on the light and the back door blew shut leaving the garage pitch black, me in the middle. I continued to pull the bin forward and tripped over some wood in the garage landing on top if it.

Result
2 nails went through my hand and one through my shoulder.

Great start to 6 weeks holiday this is!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> I don't need to be drunk!
> 
> The bin men turned up early this morning so i have to run down to put out the bins ( i was still in bed). We have a large garage and keep the bin in the back of it. As i was in a hurry i didn't bother turning on the light and the back door blew shut leaving the garage pitch black, me in the middle. I continued to pull the bin forward and tripped over some wood in the garage landing on top if it.
> 
> ...


  Tetanus jab needed for you I think


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I woke up on a bridge in London with smashed glasses and Â£125 cab fare home :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I got drunk, proposed and ended up marrying the wrong person for me. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I don't need to be drunk!
> 
> The bin men turned up early this morning so i have to run down to put out the bins ( i was still in bed). We have a large garage and keep the bin in the back of it. As i was in a hurry i didn't bother turning on the light and the back door blew shut leaving the garage pitch black, me in the middle. I continued to pull the bin forward and tripped over some wood in the garage landing on top if it.
> 
> ...


Did you go to casualty Toshy?

I thought tripping up my own foot whilst walking along and breaking a whole leg was bad


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

woke up in a doorway in Glasgow city centre by the road sweepers with a pizza for a pillow and no shirt on  no money in me pockets and so had to walk to the west end which if you no Glasgow its miles on foot and with no shirt on the looks that i got will stay with me for ever :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> The guys outside the tent were drinking straight vodka and mixing it with orange juice.


That's funny!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I got drunk, proposed and ended up marrying the wrong person for me. :wink:


A sheep in wolf's clothing was it?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I got drunk, proposed and ended up marrying the wrong person for me. :wink:
> ...


No, a paranoid prozac'd up hyena dressed as a ptarmigan.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

<<I'm afraid I was veh, veh drunk at the time>>


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Funnily enough the drunkest I've ever been also involved a tent.

Went to the Isle of Mull of the Western Coast of Scotland some years ago in the Scouts (Venture Scouts acxtually).

Went out drinking with the son of the owner of the campsite in a group of about eight. Every time we bought a round (and we all bought one = eight pints) he then also bought us each a shot of a local Whiskey (is it with or without the E in Scotland, I never remember).

He then took us to a party one of his mates had in a Caravan, where, in my drunken state I did my Billy COnnolly impression to a bunch of very unimpressed Jocks. And drank a mug of neat vodka too.

We then made our way back to the tent (one of those massive compartment ones with a cooking area and two 'bedrooms' - you'll see why this is importnat later) where between about three of us, we polished off a bottle of whiskey.

Bizarrely, I wasn't sick, but I really really needed to go for a slash during the night. Got up and started to slash in the cooking bit of the tent before being directed outside where I did the comical falling over the guy ropes bit.

I wandered around the field for some time before getting back to the tent and upon getting back to what I thought was my bed, felt very cold. So I rummaged around in my bag to find some more clothes to put on and went to sleep.

I woke up in the morning asleep on the kitchen table wearing someone else's clothes.

THe other amusing thing was that I awoke with the biggest loogy (snot) I could feel in the back of my throat. I went outside to honk it up only to find that the action of doing so was making me gag. It was still there in my throat though so I ket tying, but it just made me gag and wouldn't shift. Turns out that my epiclotus (sp) was so swollen it was resting on my tongue and that's what I could feel in my mouth. No wonder trying to spit it out made me gag. Needed to take a course of anti-biotics to get the swelling down.

Of course there was that other time when I awoke with a sore bum, my pants on back to front, a Â£50 in my pocket and the words "Thanks for last night" written in lipstick on my back, but that's another story.


----------

